# Quickscreen Home Drug Tests



## Hopeless1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to post here on rollitup years ago when I was a MMJ patient in Colorado. Many of you answered my questions and gave me guidance for my home grow. Well, I started using mj as a crutch because my life is/was so pathetic that it was a partial escape from reality for me. I had a good job making decent money with decent benefits and pissed it all away so that I could stay high. I'm not blaming weed for my past or current problems, I just didn't want to do anything else but get high. My wife and I don't have kids so after I lost my job we decided to leave Colorado and I quit smoking. This was in 2011.

The last week of May of this year, I had an old friend in Colorado ship me an ounce of his home grown weed. I hadn't smoked in almost 3 years. My wife always enjoyed the occasional high and since we hadn't smoked in so long, the first high was nothing short of amazing. I think she may have smoked 2 more times with me before I finished the ounce on June 30th. I smoked every day after work and all weekend long during the month of June until it was all gone. Once I finished it all on June 30th, I haven't smoked since.

Since losing that job in Colorado, I hadn't been able to find a good job since. I've been working at the same place for 2 years and decided to seriously look for something better. I landed an interview at a great company with great benefits. The hiring manager and I hit it off immediately. We talked about his family, our backgrounds and a week later I got the call offering me the position. I accepted and then completed the online documentation for them to complete my background check and drug screen.

On 09/30, after not having smoked for 90 days I decided to pick up one of these home drug tests from Walgreens just to be safe...

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/at-home-drug-test,-marijuana/ID=prod375983-product

On the front of the box it says, "99.9% accurate - as reliable as tests used by doctors and hospitals." There was no asterisk next to the statement with some fine print that states anything contrary to that statement. I read the instructions and left the stick partially submerged in the urine for 10 minutes. A second line at the bottom means negative (good to go) and no second line means you're fucked. My stick had a very faint line at the bottom. I looked in the instruction book and in bold capital letters it read, "EVEN A VERY FAINT LINE MEANS NEGATIVE." 

The next day on 10/01 I went to Labcorp as confident as can be. I peed in their cup, watched the lady pour my specimen into 2 tubes, I initialed and signed where asked and went home.

This past Monday morning 10/06 I was working when my cell started vibrating. I didn't recognize the number and couldn't answer so I checked my voicemail. The message was from a lab stating they wanted to discuss my drug screen results. My heart sank. I immediately called them back and they told me I tested positive for marijuana at 37ng/ml. He asked me if I was taking any prescribed medications. I told him no. He said the results would be passed along to the hiring company. I literally went in the bathroom and puked my guts out.

During my lunch I called Quickscreen Home Drug Test and spoke with one of their representatives. I told her what happened and that it had been over 90 days since I smoked. She asked if I was extremely overweight. I said yes. (I'm over 400 pounds) and she said that's why I tested positive. I already knew that THC sticks to fat and my metabolism is extremely slow. She said even though my home test was negative, I should have sent the specimen to their lab to be sure since the stick doesn't measure below 50ng/ml. 

This job was going to provide us with much needed medical insurance since the companies my wife and I currently work for only offer shitty plans with deductibles over $5000 each. 

I've been very depressed since finding out I lost this great opportunity. I've made some very bad decisions in my 40 years and the results have got me where I am today. I'm writing this just to get this off my chest. It's 1:25am here and I have to get up in a few hours to go to work. I woke up just before typing this with suicidal thoughts and felt I should write this to hopefully ease the pain. I'm feeling a little better now. Not going to take my life tonight. I'm going back to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------

